# DSLR Controller remote control of EOS bodies



## jamiegila (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone have experience shooting with any EOS body using "DSLR Controller" which allows an android device to do damn near anything EOS Utility does? I'm especially interested in shooting video with it (on a 5dii and T3i) as it may allow tablets to be used as cheap off camera monitors.

And if someone has good inside info, any predictions about when the iPad/Pod/Phone version will emerge?

Thanks!


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah there's an app for that....and search more on the web : took me 10 seconds to find it(slow typer)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dslr-camera-remote-professional/id316771002?mt=8


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> yeah there's an app for that....and search more on the web : took me 10 seconds to find it(slow typer)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dslr-camera-remote-professional/id316771002?mt=8



But it does require a PC or a laptop as the interface to the camera..... Here's to hoping that the next round of wifi in cameras allows you to go direct..... I think the 6D allows most of the functionality to be done this way, but having never even seen one, I am going on secondhand knowledge.


----------



## jamiegila (Dec 6, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> yeah there's an app for that....and search more on the web : took me 10 seconds to find it(slow typer)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dslr-camera-remote-professional/id316771002?mt=8



What's with the smug attitude when you don't bother to read the post carefully? There are loads of apps that do things LIKE this, but I'm asking a specific question about using a tablet to directly monitor and control the camera (which DSLR does, apparently effectively). If you don't have anything to contribute, don't! Adding a computer between the tablet and the camera works with a lot of options, but you need to have a computer up and running which is a very different and cumbersome set up.


----------



## jamiegila (Dec 6, 2012)

Don Haines said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > yeah there's an app for that....and search more on the web : took me 10 seconds to find it(slow typer)
> ...



Thanks, you're right about the computer. The 6d disables video as soon as you turn on wi-fi apparently, so at least until they update the firmware and EOS Remote App, that option isn't on the table I'm afraid. Same, apparently, for the pricey wi-fi options available from Canon for the 5d ii, and 5d iii.


----------

